# Tribute to Paul Brown - Show us your Rare Corkies



## Captain Dave

Let's pay a 2 cool tribute and honor the big trout lure innovator....

As we are approaching the middle of the winter feeching season and Corkies are definitely on the top of the list for big trout this winter season, :doowapsta Thought I would kick up a thread showing off some off Paul Brown rare prototypes and classics. 

I'm sure there are going to be some wild ones over the years.... Its a start, show us what you got..........


----------



## reeltimer

I got a to see some rare ones Saturday.Will see if i can get pics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I dont have pics yet but i have a lot in my bag that dont have teeth marks on them at all...i need to start chunking them i suppose


-mac-


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

I have a Floating Fat Boy that is a hard bait that Paul made.It is in the mouth on one of my fish mounts.Gonna NOT use it ! LOL Will try and get pics later. I also have some Super Devils w/ the paddle tail.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

*my only one*

this is my only one!!
but it was given to me on one of my trip's when i visited you guy's several years ago and i met mr. brown and he just handed me this lure and we shook hands talked about my rod's a bit and about his lure's a little.
thats about all i remember.
stix


----------



## JPChavez23

Here are a few out of my collection...


----------



## jeff.w

Not necessarily rare, but my favorite.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

JPChavez23 said:


> Here are a few out of my collection...


 man that is totally an awesome collection!! i am how do i say "envious""
love to see one of those swing from a 6ft6 "texas waderstix"
stix


----------



## Captain Dave

Ah, We are getting warmed up now.. Come on Bruce, ASk the Man himself to lend a pic or 2...or 5


----------



## troutsupport

JP marks art out of everything... just like his vid clips... nice job JP... nice collection too.


----------



## Speckwrangler

When the state record was caught back in 96 Cut Rate was selling Corkies back then and I went nuts... I bought so many it was stupid. I sold 52 of them to a guy here on 2 cool for 100 bucks! At the time I needed the cash but I sure wish I had all those originals now! Had some really cool ones even with gold glitter custom eyes. I do have a Super Super Devil that is about twice the size of a super devil still in the package. I will post a pic later!

SW


----------



## BlazerBay2420

*Some of my collection!*

All from Mr. Brown.


----------



## nelson6500

Here are my Paul Brown lures from 2006, I remember pulling up to his house for the first time and you can smell the plastic melting, Mr. Brown answered the door and he led me into his garage " you talk about lure heaven" after talking for a few minutes he said " take your pick". I just had started fishing inshore saltwater and I went corkie crazy, I bought more than 50 lures that day and as a bonus Mr.brown gave me about 10 corkies and a few bags of his plastics without hooks free just for buying so much :brew2::brew2:. Only a local lure manufacture will give you that kind of treatment... I miss going to Mr. browns house sad2sm.

All of these are brand new


----------



## saltwater_therapy

Every time I went to Mr. Browns house to buy corkys he would give me a free lure or two, either something new he was working on, or just an extra of whatever color i bought the most of, and what i really liked was the bags of soft plastics he gave me.
One of my favorite of the more rare ones is the paddle tail superdevil.


----------



## blackmagic

Any of yall willing to share(sell) a few of them?


----------



## corkysteve

Stay tuned, there are more new things to come!


----------



## corkysteve

nelson6500 said:


> Here are my Paul Brown lures from 2006, I remember pulling up to his house for the first time and you can smell the plastic melting, Mr. Brown answered the door and he led me into his garage " you talk about lure heaven" after talking for a few minutes he said " take your pick". I just had started fishing inshore saltwater and I went corkie crazy, I bought more than 50 lures that day and as a bonus Mr.brown gave me about 10 corkies and a few bags of his plastics without hooks free just for buying so much :brew2::brew2:. Only a local lure manufacture will give you that kind of treatment... I miss going to Mr. browns house sad2sm.
> 
> All of these are brand new


Funny story about those gold soft plastics; Dad and I went fishing one afternoon and all we had in the boat were those soft plastics(not dipped). Seems someone forgot to bring the tackle box. We found those tails under the center console in his Whaler. Well, we were on the water..........might as well fish. Long story short, caught my first red, caught a nice flounder for Grandmother and when Dad tossed me a trout to put in the box I flipped. We had a limit of specks. All of this in Jonses lake, dodging the wind in West bay. This was a good day.............all with some orphaned plastics and lead heads from the shop. Mom and Dad. I love you.


----------



## MadMike

here are a few i came across.. the bottom left has a few rare ones pic hard too see the shapes.


----------



## nelson6500

MadMike said:


> here are a few i came across.. the bottom left has a few rare ones pic hard too see the shapes.


Mike,

Bro you need help :slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:, Ohh and I think this certifies you as a tackle HOE :wink:.


----------



## hookman

*Rare corkies*









Left hand column, top to bottom : 1 . original pink, no rattles custom "shredded" texture added by about 100 Laguna Madre trout ; 2. Fatboy floater, LSU color ; 3. Peanut floater with bucktail ; Middle column : 1. Green/chartreuse Brokenback "Super corky" ; 2. Really old original Floater with orange/red gill ; 3. Wedgetail Fatboy ; 4. Texas chicken color floating super devil ; 5. Pink brokenback, last year's model (without gill);
Right hand column : 1. Fast sink original ; 2. Plum/white paddletail soft plastic ; 3. Paddletail super devil; 4. "sunset" color original

Hookman


----------



## Sweet Action

*A Few...*

*Here's A few... All for sale to... PM me a price for all shown if interested...*


----------



## MadMike

nelson, thats just a few lures..... in the past i find a lure i really like working and stick with it, then all the sudden they have been discontinued. it has happend too many times. from then on if i really like a lure and it produces, i make sure me and my kids never run out. u should see my buddys try and talk me out of them. i actually had to put a lock on the gang box. they would just stop by and rummage while i was at work. fixed that prob.


----------



## Sow Trout

Mike, I have to concede. I think you have more than I do.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Dont have a pic -- but I have a hard plastic Fatboy Floater/Subwalker-- I have it in the box but I never throw it-- guess I am afraid something may take it away


----------



## 100% Texan

Wow none of you fella's have posted a picture of his famous whale tail or his squid he made .


----------



## Captain Dave

100% Texan said:


> Wow none of you fella's have posted a picture of his famous whale tail or his squid he made .


x2 .....I asked Cajunwader to tap into the archives next door....

Knock Knock Bruce..... :doowapsta


----------



## BustinTops

Not trying to hijack.......but lets also see who has the most destroyed corky. "destroyed by fish ovcourse" Nice lures everyone.


----------



## Bingo baits

This is easily my favorite thread!
Keep it going corky owners!


----------



## Bingo baits

*Mine and pics ive found*

Here are mine Gottta love paul he is a true legend... i kinda missed out on the corky thing... id really like to see what some of the older 2coolers have tucked inside their tackle boxes...that man made some crazy lures hhahahah... i heard he made a super like huge corky for offshore... that would be the coolest


----------



## txkngfish

*One of the Original ones*

Looked and found the only one I had bought when they first came out. Never even used it yet. Took it out of package and put into my tackle box


----------



## Pods

Here are a few. I think the small ones with the feather tail are called the Corky Peanut. Never used them just find them interesting.

Pods


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice pics of the classics... Speckled Pink is mind-boggling on the inception of a great lure makers mind !!! 

BTW.. I should of put a tape measure on em their close to 8 inches.. 

Big Bait = Big Feech. I am going to get em salty this year....


----------



## fisheyesdm

Here are a few from the collection!! Thank you Mr. Brown for such a great bait!!
Drew


----------



## Captain Dave

fisheyesdm said:


> Here are a few from the collection!! Thank you Mr. Brown for such a great bait!!
> Drew


Those boxes on the lower left interest me..lol Great pics Mon !!!


----------



## CT750

*Some Oldies*

Haven't seen these posted yet, ya'll remember em?? I put a Jumpin Minnow in there for scale. Had to dig deep in my stash for these. The tails are the original Sea Slugs, and the jumbo shrimp tail, love these tails! Thanks Paul!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Psssh ... and I thought I was harboring some lures.


----------



## bafazan

*baby speck*

Here is an old one I just took out of retirement, caught a 10 1/4 lb. Big Suzy on it 3 years ago.


----------



## fisheyesdm

Few more! Thanks


----------



## Speckwrangler

These are all originals before he started installing rattles in the baits...


----------



## Bingo baits

Did paul make a pinfish type lure?


----------



## Team Burns

Not rare, but what I have in my collection.


----------



## LuckyAg

*Just a Few of Mine*

I sure miss going to Mr. Brown's house with a hand full of cash...from ringing the buzzer and hearing it in the garage while waiting at the front door...to being overwhelmed by the smell of fresh plastic and paint upon entering...to sharing a few fishing experiences with Paul and Phyllis while making my selections...to hearing Paul tell me "good luck young man" while leaving. I have quite a few memories from "the shop" through the last few years. I have also made quite a few memories on the water with Paul's creations.

I wanted to contribute to this thread. The pictures below are as follows:

1. Original Originals
2. Original Peanuts-(Notice the spinners on the tails)
3. Day Glow Fatboys (Blue-yes, they also glow)
4. Signed Super Devils (From the last day the shop was open in Houston)
5. Just a few of my collection made by Paul Brown

To Mirrolure and the guys catching big trout (website) and big redfish (back of Tide magazine)....a more realistic picture of what the bait looks like when it comes back to the fisherman after a fight with a quality fish would definately be more realistic. I am sure the guys on here know what I am talking about.

Keep Chunkin' Em


----------



## corkysteve

LuckyAg said:


> I sure miss going to Mr. Brown's house with a hand full of cash...from ringing the buzzer and hearing it in the garage while waiting at the front door...to being overwhelmed by the smell of fresh plastic and paint upon entering...to sharing a few fishing experiences with Paul and Phyllis while making my selections...to hearing Paul tell me "good luck young man" while leaving. I have quite a few memories from "the shop" through the last few years. I have also made quite a few memories on the water with Paul's creations.
> 
> I wanted to contribute to this thread. The pictures below are as follows:
> 
> 1. Original Originals
> 2. Original Peanuts-(Notice the spinners on the tails)
> 3. Day Glow Fatboys (Blue-yes, they also glow)
> 4. Signed Super Devils (From the last day the shop was open in Houston)
> 5. Just a few of my collection made by Paul Brown
> 
> To Mirrolure and the guys catching big trout (website) and big redfish (back of Tide magazine)....a more realistic picture of what the bait looks like when it comes back to the fisherman after a fight with a quality fish would definately be more realistic. I am sure the guys on here know what I am talking about.
> 
> Keep Chunkin' Em


i wish I could say something but due to restraints I am unable to comment. Thank God for the first amendment!


----------



## LuckyAg

Just making a suggestion while thinking about the funny looking "L" or "C" shapes of the bait you sometimes retrieve after a fish strike or hook up while using any corky style bait.

Keep this thread what it is intended to be...a tribute thread to Mr. Brown and rare corky baits.


----------



## markhoutx

*Rare Topwater Popper*








Topwater Popper Corky & B & L Shad Tail

Both about 25 years old!







Topwater Popper Corky







Topwater Popper Corky - showing cupped mouth







B & L Shad Tail - used to buy them by the 100 count at Cut Rate in Pearland.


----------



## Cork & Jig

I don't have any pics of just his lures. So, I'll pay tribute this way....




























Thanks for some great lures.


----------



## txfishon

*RARE... "Small" devils*

I was cleaning out my tackle bags and boat locker last night and ran across this little bag of B&L devil tails that are made into small "cork less" Corkys ... I dont think Paul made them ... :spineyes:

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## seabo

Bingo baits said:


> Did paul make a pinfish type lure?


x2? someone please answer this with a pic.


----------



## Bingo baits

Bump


----------



## Gluconda

Got a super rare Corky from the late 80's!

Super hard to find!






























.


----------



## blackmagic

Seems like not many people have a Original Wedgetail, here is my lone one. Rust around the staples and all.Pearl Black back.......And yes it is still in the package.


----------



## Timalgrath

Some of these look like kick a mullets. Paul brown invented everythng


----------



## blackmagic

Timalgrath said:


> Some of these look like kick a mullets. Paul brown invented everythng


 yes he did!


----------



## Muddskipper

Here are a few proto-types that I got from an old fishing guide

I collect bingo's, humps, and grass shrimp, and might be intrested in trading if anyone is intrested.


----------



## blackmagic

Mudskipper,how much do you want for the Popper and weedless corky's?


----------



## Muddskipper

blackmagic said:


> Mudskipper,how much do you want for the Popper and weedless corky's?


I have not come up with a price on them ....

I really want to fill my display case with older hard baits ... Bingos, Humps, Shortys, doug english .... and so on ...

Would like to do a trade....


----------



## blackmagic

Muddskipper said:


> I have not come up with a price on them ....
> 
> I really want to fill my display case with older hard baits ... Bingos, Humps, Shortys, doug english .... and so on ...
> 
> Would like to do a trade....


 If i had some bingo's i would trade but i dont have any.....PM me a price if you want to sell them..

G


----------



## blackmagic

Come on guys keep this thread going,heres a few more. The 2 on the bottom right are broken back topwaters.The bag of plastics are Paul Brown's also.The paddle tail with the single hook is about 3 inches long and pearl chartreuse back.The plastic under the bag of plastics is just a wedge tail without a hook.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice! Single hook? What didnt he make?


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! Single hook? What didnt he make?
> 
> -mac-


 You tell me!:wink:


----------



## Muddskipper

Muddskipper said:


> Here are a few proto-types that I got from an old fishing guide
> 
> I collect bingo's, humps, and grass shrimp, and might be intrested in trading if anyone is intrested.


texpescador made me a trade on a lot of King Bingo's in boxes that I had to make ....

I no longer have any of the above Corky's ... thanks Rick:mpd:


----------



## Bingo baits

Original Super Corky!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sweet bro! Whats the bubble on the back?


-mac-


----------



## Duck

Looks like the rattle.


----------



## WRECKER

*Corkys*

Not rare but always enjoyed visiting with Mr. Brown at his house. I probably bought too many just to have an excuse to go sit and chat with him.


----------



## Aggieangler

i have some pics i need to upload. Mr. Brown is a great man. It was an honor to meet him and spend cash at his shop.


----------



## blackmagic

Bumping an older one, but a good one!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

WRECKER said:


> I probably bought too many just to have an excuse to go sit and chat with him.


I never had a chance to meet him. Im sure the stories were awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shalor57

Every time I go pass the turn off to his house I get a little nostalgic thinking about the days during med school when we would drive down there and buy a few lures and listen to Paul's stories. Looking at all those pics on the wall of gator trout was pretty inspiring. Paul always had something new he was working on...man I wish he was still there!! Sometimes when I open a new corky I take a good sniff to remind me of the smell of cooking plastic in Paul's garage.


----------



## Ox Eye

I have a lure in my "antique" collection that I've labeled a PB Corky. But, in looking at the pictures in this thread, I don't see any with the same color pattern (red head w/white tail). It makes me wonder if maybe I have an old Storm lure. Did Mr. Brown ever use that color pattern. It was a common color pattern for many different kinds of old lures that I have.


----------



## blackmagic

Ox Eye said:


> I have a lure in my "antique" collection that I've labeled a PB Corky. But, in looking at the pictures in this thread, I don't see any with the same color pattern (red head w/white tail). It makes me wonder if maybe I have an old Storm lure. Did Mr. Brown ever use that color pattern. It was a common color pattern for many different kinds of old lures that I have.


 Does it look like this? Post a picture of it if you can.


----------



## Ox Eye

blackmagic said:


> Does it look like this? Post a picture of it if you can.


The color divide is right at the front hook ring. And, it doesn't have the solid plastic tail section. It looks like this with the red/white colors.

Sorry, I don't have the tech savey to post pics.


----------



## BMTAngler

Bump this thread....its that time of year


----------



## eddien22

*have a couple*

Vintage to me since they haven't been used in 2 years


----------



## Wygans

not sure if against rules deleted


----------



## Cmac4075

Arranged photos on other phone.


----------



## cwright15

*Paul Brown Corkys*

Not rare, but my buddy's first trout on a corky a few weeks ago'!


----------



## mccain

I started seriously fishing saltwater back in '95 and didnt even know what a corky was. After Wallace caught his record soon after, I knew then. It turns out my family's office product company (city office supply) had been printing the blue bag tags for him for years. So....as fate would have it, around '96 or '97, Mr. Brown comes in to place an order one day and some dingbat woman we had working here at the time ****** him off and he took his biz elsewhere. That was one customer I wish we still had. I always seem to get a little extra satisfaction when catchin a fish on a corky.


----------



## aguaflaca

yeah, I "resurrected" an old thread, but thought it fit here. if it bothers you too much, move on. 
my buddy bought these on ebay. 
the 1 in bag is a B&L popper style Corky and the 1 above it is marked B&L, but is a different shape than an Original, looks like some kind of "walk the dog" top water. 
lures on left are not marked B&L and are different than an Original but not a Fat Boy either. I'm thinking maybe early lures when Mr. Brown was experimenting (best case) or some kind of imitation (worst case). they don't look like the Tsunami "Cork-E" to me. 
anyone know anything.


----------



## Kenner 23

Great thread, glad someone resurrected it. Never went to Paul's place in Texas but frequent the magic kingdom on the bayou. My nick name for Paul is the evil genius and it fits.


----------



## Captain Dave

No need to worry on resurrecting a Corky Thread. That Woodpecker one rare hard find. 

Thread shoud be a sticky in the winter..lol


----------



## blackmagic

aguaflaca said:


> yeah, I "resurrected" an old thread, but thought it fit here. if it bothers you too much, move on.
> my buddy bought these on ebay.
> the 1 in bag is a B&L popper style Corky and the 1 above it is marked B&L, but is a different shape than an Original, looks like some kind of "walk the dog" top water.
> lures on left are not marked B&L and are different than an Original but not a Fat Boy either. I'm thinking maybe early lures when Mr. Brown was experimenting (best case) or some kind of imitation (worst case). they don't look like the Tsunami "Cork-E" to me.
> anyone know anything.
> View attachment 2214626


Lol I was bidding on that lot too, and lost. hwell:


----------



## aguaflaca

blackmagic said:


> Lol I was bidding on that lot too, and lost. hwell:


HAH. you win some you lose some, it's the way of ebay. lately I've been losing more than I've been winning. 
I don't know what he paid for them.


----------



## Salty Dog

aguaflaca said:


> yeah, I "resurrected" an old thread, but thought it fit here. if it bothers you too much, move on.
> my buddy bought these on ebay.
> the 1 in bag is a B&L popper style Corky and the 1 above it is marked B&L, but is a different shape than an Original, looks like some kind of "walk the dog" top water.
> lures on left are not marked B&L and are different than an Original but not a Fat Boy either. I'm thinking maybe early lures when Mr. Brown was experimenting (best case) or some kind of imitation (worst case). they don't look like the Tsunami "Cork-E" to me.
> anyone know anything.
> View attachment 2214626


You have 3 in there that look like they could be Kalin Dorky Mullets. Top two on the left and bottom one on the left. But it is hard to tell in photos, easy to tell in your hands.


----------



## aguaflaca

Salty Dog said:


> You have 3 in there that look like they could be Kalin Dorky Mullets. Top two on the left and bottom one on the left. But it is hard to tell in photos, easy to tell in your hands.


thanks. I hadn't heard of the Kalin. it sounds good to me. 
looking down on top of lure, the tail is wider/thicker than a Corky. 
top 2 on left are definitely same lure, but bottom 1 is just weird, not sure it's the same lure as top 2. it seems hollow.


----------



## blackmagic

aguaflaca said:


> HAH. you win some you lose some, it's the way of ebay. lately I've been losing more than I've been winning.
> I don't know what he paid for them.


I think it ended at $20.50. I really wanted that Popper.


----------



## aguaflaca

blackmagic said:


> I think it ended at $20.50. I really wanted that Popper.


he asked me about them and I told him the popper in the original bag made the whole group worth bidding. 
he brought it to plant yesterday and it looked like it had never been opened.


----------



## blackmagic

aguaflaca said:


> he asked me about them and I told him the popper in the original bag made the whole group worth bidding.
> he brought it to plant yesterday and it looked like it had never been opened.


Yeah no doubt, finding a popper is rare, one in the bag is really rare.


----------



## blackmagic

Brand new Corky hats are pretty rare too, another one of my eBay finds.


----------



## MadMike

Here are a few I don't use


----------



## MadMike

A closer look and my last sticker if I ever buy a new truck


----------



## blackmagic

Going through all of mine. Just found this Peanut. Never used. Will be this winter though.








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty

I've seen most of these, but several of you have pics of models that look like a spook. I've never seen that before. What's the story?

Did Mr. Brown have any ill health effects from making all that product in the garage? There used to be a guy in Aransas Pass who made some incredible jig-type lures (subject for another thread). His whole family were sort of mentally challenged. He got sick from some toxic fume issue, and he went out of business. He didn't want anyone else to get sick, so he made sure nobody got their hands on any of the molds.


----------



## Right_Hook

Original Colors and Number.


----------



## txteltech

I bought some at a garage sale a couple months ago will post pics in the future!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Nice really nice thread check it out.


----------



## Rubberback

blackmagic said:


> Come on guys keep this thread going,heres a few more. The 2 on the bottom right are broken back topwaters.The bag of plastics are Paul Brown's also.The paddle tail with the single hook is about 3 inches long and pearl chartreuse back.The plastic under the bag of plastics is just a wedge tail without a hook.


He didn't invent the broken back. I did.


----------



## blackmagic

Rubberback said:


> He didn't invent the broken back. I did.


Nowhere in that post did I say, "Paul Brown invented the broken back".

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Right_Hook

Rubberback said:


> He didn't invent the broken back. I did.


 I caught some decent fish on the Rubberback Lure. But, you had to have a hell of a rod to fish them. It was like casting a 5# weight.

Your colors were great.


----------



## cpthook

*peg board*

they are 2 or 3 thick on peg board. had to organize my fishing gear so the peg board went up earlier this year.


----------



## indaskinny

I have an original all-star "corky special". Don't have any of his original lures in packages..... As I have used them or lost to shell. 

If anyone is interested in a pic of the rod, or has actual Intel about these rods I'd like some input. I have not seen one ever other than the one I have.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Of course we all know Paul Brown is a genius for what he has created over the years. We all have our favorites. Mine is the "Devil". Greatest fishing lure ever invented IMHO. I have one with a paddle tail. Scared to throw it cause if I lose it, I don't think I could get another one. Sound crazy? Might be. Can't help it.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## kenny

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Of course we all know Paul Brown is a genius for what he has created over the years. We all have our favorites. Mine is the "Devil". Greatest fishing lure ever invented IMHO. I have one with a paddle tail. Scared to throw it cause if I lose it, I don't think I could get another one. Sound crazy? Might be. Can't help it.
> 
> www.solarscreenguys.com


From the pictures in this old thread, it looks like a lot of people bought the lures but never used them fishing.


----------



## blackmagic

Just found all of these, forgot I had them.








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny

Are you guys all collecting Corkys? Why?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Some day they will be true collector's lures. From the standpoint of innovation, I think the various styles of Corky Lures represent a quantum leap in the fishing lure business.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Right_Hook

kenny said:


> Are you guys all collecting Corkys? Why?


I will be selling about 120 on EBAY or the classifieds soon. These are the B and L plugs, not the Mirroloure brand.


----------



## cpthook

*old lures*



kenny said:


> From the pictures in this old thread, it looks like a lot of people bought the lures but never used them fishing.


I've been going to Paul's house for 30 years or so. I'd always buy allot more then I needed and would get some for friends as well. Over the years they accumulated and all of my lures were in a pile on a bench in the garage so I organized them so as to know what I had.

I actually use mirrodines and other hard baits more often. My hands do not work right in cold weather and after a fish or two the corkies get bent up, I worry about getting a hook in my hand trying to straighten them so I use hard baits. Don't get me wrong I still use corkies but not as often as I used to.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS

Has anyone been to BAAD Marine recently? I did some research online and it looks like somehow they're still selling brown lure devil eyes and flappin devils?


----------



## MadMike

They bought them out and are making /selling them now.


TU MO KASSTS said:


> Has anyone been to BAAD Marine recently? I did some research online and it looks like somehow they're still selling brown lure devil eyes and flappin devils?


----------



## Drundel

TU MO KASSTS said:


> Has anyone been to BAAD Marine recently? I did some research online and it looks like somehow they're still selling brown lure devil eyes and flappin devils?


Yea, I saw on FB they are making them again and adding new colors. They have a chicken on a chain now.


----------



## schoalbeast101

I have a strawberry with white cap topwater that was in a summit steel christmas pack. Looking at the pictures I would say that is rare. Does anyone know wht its worth? Anyone interested in adding it to your collection? I have some old originals also but they have turned color.


----------



## blackmagic

schoalbeast101 said:


> I have a strawberry with white cap topwater that was in a summit steel christmas pack. Looking at the pictures I would say that is rare. Does anyone know wht its worth? Anyone interested in adding it to your collection? I have some old originals also but they have turned color.


Got any pictures?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## schoalbeast101

No! Never used and it looks brand new! No color change.


----------



## schoalbeast101

It's like the popper on page 5.


----------



## Saltlick0314

These were hard top waters given to me...never been used hadn't seen these posted yet. Had more but unfortunately all my tackle was stolen from me about 5 years ago








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic

schoalbeast101 said:


> No! Never used and it looks brand new! No color change.


How much do you want for it?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic

Just got these thanks to a fellow 2cooler.








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87

I just posted an ad in the Classified section for a load of Corky's. Maybe 300-400 of them. Have some poppers in there...


----------



## Moondog94

I'm glad I came across this post: 1) It brought back some great memories about catching big trout on these guys in the winter, each has their own story and most importantly 2) I just realized that my dad has been sticking his hand in my cookie jar of corkies... Missing quite a few :hairout:

Most of these are the B & L plugs before mirrorlure started making them with the exception of the soft dines. Without Paul Brown I wouldn't have had as many great fishing memories that I have gotten from using his lures. I still have some that I have collected since about 5 years old, still cherishing them till this day and always take a few old ones from my childhood whenever I go wading with my dad. 

Paul Brown is a true Legend,
-Moondog


----------



## rat race

My wife went to their house on their last day of business. She bought everything he had left, about 60 baits, for me for Father's Day. Got a couple peanuts, super devils, one hard peanut Topwater, some nothings,and various other fat boys, originals, and devils. She even picked up some paddle tails that he hade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic

LuckyAg said:


> I sure miss going to Mr. Brown's house with a hand full of cash...from ringing the buzzer and hearing it in the garage while waiting at the front door...to being overwhelmed by the smell of fresh plastic and paint upon entering...to sharing a few fishing experiences with Paul and Phyllis while making my selections...to hearing Paul tell me "good luck young man" while leaving. I have quite a few memories from "the shop" through the last few years. I have also made quite a few memories on the water with Paul's creations.
> 
> I wanted to contribute to this thread. The pictures below are as follows:
> 
> 1. Original Originals
> 2. Original Peanuts-(Notice the spinners on the tails)
> 3. Day Glow Fatboys (Blue-yes, they also glow)
> 4. Signed Super Devils (From the last day the shop was open in Houston)
> 5. Just a few of my collection made by Paul Brown
> 
> To Mirrolure and the guys catching big trout (website) and big redfish (back of Tide magazine)....a more realistic picture of what the bait looks like when it comes back to the fisherman after a fight with a quality fish would definately be more realistic. I am sure the guys on here know what I am talking about.
> 
> Keep Chunkin' Em


Nice!


----------



## Rockclimber

Okay you Corky specialists- why are my corkies fading in color- they are not as bright as they were upon purchase and look like the colors are kinda blending together (not running together). I store them in tackle trays but they stay in the garage- out of the sunlight. And they are always very oily like they extrude something.


----------



## troutsupport

Rockclimber said:


> Okay you Corky specialists- why are my corkies fading in color- they are not as bright as they were upon purchase and look like the colors are kinda blending together (not running together). I store them in tackle trays but they stay in the garage- out of the sunlight. And they are always very oily like they extrude something.


What type of tackle tray? Id say the best are the polyethylene boxes. If you have them in old tackle boxes the plastisols might not be working together. PE is the most stable, thats the clear plastic trays. The heat isn't helping in the garage, put them in the house in controlled env.

They'll still catch fish though, just not as pretty.


----------



## fish4food

I have quite a few Paul Brown soft plastics. I bought them from a member on here a couple years ago. Lots of paddle tails, shrimp tails, Sea devils, and wedge tails. I had used those lures exclusive and caught to many fish to count with em. My supply is running low on each so I have a few set aside. Might make a shadow box with them one day. 

If anyone has any of the B&L soft plastics they want to get rid of, I'd be interested. 
PM me.


----------



## gigem87

fish4food said:


> If anyone has any of the B&L soft plastics they want to get rid of, I'd be interested.
> PM me.


Can you post some pictures of these? I may have some. Heck, I may have a bunch. They are not in B&L packages.

Maybe these?


----------



## Rockclimber

Thanks TroutSupport- I have them in the Plano poly trays but will try to get them out the heat!


----------



## Cmac4075

Here's a couple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic

Cmac4075 said:


> View attachment 3363266
> 
> 
> Here's a couple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's sweet bro!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

CMAC4075---Nice collection!

The characteristics of the plastic is to push everything out of it, so over time they will get sticky/oily. An easy fix is to give them a quick wash with dawn dish washing soap and warm water. 

I have many Corkys still in the bag from Mr. Browns house. I keep them in a bedroom closet and this still happens, but elevated temps do accelerate the process and outcome.


----------



## Cmac4075

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic

bafazan said:


> Here is an old one I just took out of retirement, caught a 10 1/4 lb. Big Suzy on it 3 years ago.


If anyone has one of these, I'd buy it from you if you're willing to sell it. One of my favorite colors, only have a few left.


----------

